# Eura Mobil 820HS ride height front springs needed.



## Nigel D (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi can you help me? I have a 2010 Eura Mobil Activa 820hs tag axle mh on a fiat 160multijet 3lt cab on an al-ko chassis. The cab ride hright is to low compared to my prevoiud Eura Mobil. The vehicle is fine in that the springs on the cab are the factory fitted ones for a low profil front image. The ride height is 4cm & I need 12cm. I know that all I need to do is change the Fiat springs but I do not know which fiat oart number I need. I do not need air suspension. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I was recommended VB Coil Springs for the front of our van.

Having seen them at close quarters alongside original Fiat and Goldschmidt offerings these would be the ones I would opt for.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

For the more cost conscious option http://www.doctorcarparts.co.uk/fiat-ducato-coil-spring_2.htm but you'd have to work out what extra ride height you'd get. IMO, an increase of 8cm isn't going to be achievable just by fitting aftermarket springs - the gap between the tyre and wheel arch will be horrendous and maybe the handling too?


----------



## Nigel D (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind input. I have managed to find a spring manufacture who provides both heavy duty & extra heavy duty springs for my van. I have fitted the heavy duty spring & this has raised the height to almost to the point I wanted. I shall however put the extra heavy duty springs on which will give me the ride height I am looking for. All at a fraction of the cost of the spring fitters who attended the motorbome show at the NEC.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad you have it sorted both short term and have a longer term plan

Thanks for coming back to let us know what happened

Just idle curiosity on my part as we will probably be selling the van when we get back from Spain, and we have hydraulic levellers fitted so, when sited she sits dead flat and square anyway, but what is/was the price of the springs and how much did it cost to swap them out (labour)?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Well done Nigel - who was the spring manufacturer as it's something I'd be interested in?


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Nigel,

I have the same van as you and this is on my wish list, although at present, I'm satisfied with my current set up, I may upgrade them at the end of this year.
Please will you give more details as to where you got your heavy duty springs from and would you be willing to supply a photo or two?
Thanks
Gavin


----------

